# What are you eating right now?



## bigjay (Mar 9, 2004)

I have nothing, But just wanted to start a potential whore thread


----------



## jsjs24 (Mar 9, 2004)

Getting a pbj sand with my shake and off to bed.


----------



## tee (Mar 9, 2004)

Off to bed? Im off to the gym. Its the only time its not crowded. Okay, Im eating pizza.


----------



## digital (Mar 10, 2004)

my second pw shake


----------



## armani1072 (Mar 10, 2004)

nothing but damn i would settle for even a rice cake now i am so hungry


----------



## tee (Mar 10, 2004)

Rice cake.....Mmmmm,that makes me think of a Rice Krispy treat. Where can I get one of those at 2 am???


----------



## tee (Mar 10, 2004)

Tortellini and a salad.


----------



## tee (Mar 13, 2004)

Chicken Pot pie


----------



## steroid (Mar 31, 2004)

just eating french fries


----------



## tee (Apr 1, 2004)

Taco Bell. (3 spicey bean burritos and two tacos.)


----------



## tee (Apr 1, 2004)

Subway's Spicey Italian footlong on Italian herbs & cheese bread


----------



## war nerve (Apr 2, 2004)

tuna


----------



## tee (Apr 2, 2004)

Big Mac, two cheeseburgers, fries, iced tea


----------



## tee (May 4, 2004)

spam


----------



## armani1072 (May 4, 2004)

chewing gum.


----------



## tee (May 4, 2004)

Your eating chewing gum??? lol


----------



## armani1072 (May 5, 2004)

lol yep it is good for you lol


----------



## tee (May 5, 2004)

I heard it sits in your stomach for 7 years when you swallow it!  

Eating: chicken pot pie


----------



## imdaman1 (May 5, 2004)

chicken breast, protein shake, water, and dbol


----------



## imdaman1 (May 5, 2004)

That thing about the bubblgum is not true - you digest gum the same as anything else - you can safely swallow as much bubblegum as you want without worrying about sitting there for 7 years.  (Info came from a doctor)
I tend to stay away from all forms of sugar since I found out Arnold refers to it as "white death" and never touches it himself.


----------



## tee (May 6, 2004)

Large pizza with pepperoni, mushrooms, extra cheese


----------



## tee (May 8, 2004)

McDonald's hot cakes & sausage


----------



## tee (May 10, 2004)

egg McMuffin


----------



## imdaman1 (May 11, 2004)

nice diet Tee- lol!


----------



## tee (May 11, 2004)

I luv my fast food!  

Tombstone Pizza


----------



## armani1072 (May 12, 2004)

i had 2 baked chicken breasts some mixed veggies and a baked potato. and some water (oops <------- wrong thread for the water lol)


----------



## tee (May 12, 2004)

armani1072 said:
			
		

> i had 2 baked chicken breasts some mixed veggies and a baked potato. and some water (oops <------- wrong thread for the water lol)



That health food would throw my system into shock! 

Now eating bean burritos


----------



## Powerstroke (May 12, 2004)

A can of tuna with a little mayo and some pepper.


----------



## tee (May 12, 2004)

Marie Calendar's TV dinner


----------



## imdaman1 (May 12, 2004)

chicken breast


----------



## imdaman1 (May 12, 2004)

dbol, piece of cheese


----------



## Powerstroke (May 19, 2004)

Burritos made with two whole fried eggs and two without yolks with a little cheese and some hot ass jalapenos.


----------



## tee (May 19, 2004)

Quaker instant oatmeal


----------



## tee (May 24, 2004)

McDonalds hot cakes, sausage and hashbrowns with an egg McMuffin....mmmmmmm GOOD!


----------



## imdaman1 (May 24, 2004)

chicken sandwich on wheat


----------



## imdaman1 (May 25, 2004)

deli-sliced chicken, baked chicken breast, pickles


----------



## tee (May 25, 2004)

cottage cheese


----------



## tee (May 26, 2004)

chicken breast, brocolli, watermelon...cholesterol was 207. No more fast food for me


----------



## imdaman1 (May 26, 2004)

chicken, 6 egg whites


----------



## tee (May 26, 2004)

chicken breast, brocolli, apple


----------



## imdaman1 (May 27, 2004)

fat-free grilled cheese on wheat, chicken breast, doughnut, glass of OJ


----------



## tee (May 28, 2004)

chicken stir fry...blah... I want a BIG MAC!


----------



## imdaman1 (May 31, 2004)

oatmeal w/ frozen berries, flaxseed oil, OJ


----------



## imdaman1 (May 31, 2004)

chicken and cheese on wheat, black-eyed peas, banana, yogurt


----------



## imdaman1 (May 31, 2004)

damn I'm full....


----------



## tee (May 31, 2004)

I bet your full! I cant get full on this healthy crap. I'm having Big Mac withdrawls  

Now eating oatmeal and dried apricots. That should give me the runs later


----------



## tee (Jun 1, 2004)

chicken


----------



## imdaman1 (Jun 2, 2004)

chicken - yesterday when I was eating chicken my sister told me it is a wonder that I don't sh*t feathers - lol!  She knows that I eat chicken at least 3 - 4 times a day.


----------



## tee (Jun 2, 2004)

Thats how I am now that I pretty much quit my fast food.
 Chicken again!


----------



## tee (Jun 6, 2004)

club sandwich


----------



## imdaman1 (Jun 6, 2004)

3 double-cheeseburgers!  The girl at McDonald's told me that they are waaaaaaaaaaay overstocked since Tee quit ordering - now it's buy one get 2 free and all-you-can-eat fries for a nickel!  Thanx again Tee - you've helped hungry people all across the nation!


----------



## tee (Jun 6, 2004)

I'll bet they're tastey


----------



## tee (Jun 9, 2004)

More chicken


----------



## tee (Jun 9, 2004)

A treat...Raisin Bran


----------



## imdaman1 (Jun 9, 2004)

oatmeal, berries, banana


----------



## Nate (Jun 9, 2004)

peppered beef jerky


----------



## tee (Jun 9, 2004)

beef stir fry. Im sick of chicken!


----------



## Nate (Jun 10, 2004)

mixed nuts....mostly almonds


----------



## tee (Jun 10, 2004)

peanuts


----------



## tee (Jun 13, 2004)

chicken


----------



## tee (Jun 19, 2004)

chicken pot pie


----------



## imdaman1 (Jul 1, 2004)

oatmeal w/12 egg whites


----------



## tee (Jul 2, 2004)

large pan pizza w/ pepperoni, mushrooms, extra cheese. The hell with this health food crap! lol


----------



## imdaman1 (Jul 2, 2004)

damn and you were doin so good.  Oh well......when's the keg party?


----------



## Powerstroke (Jul 2, 2004)

can of tuna with onions, a little mayo and some spices.


----------



## tee (Jul 2, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> damn and you were doin so good.  Oh well......when's the keg party?


Im not being that bad! lol
Eating a plum


----------



## imdaman1 (Jul 19, 2004)

oatmeal


----------



## Nate (Aug 7, 2004)

nothing


----------



## tee (Aug 9, 2004)

Turkey lasagne....barf!


----------



## imdaman1 (Aug 9, 2004)

lo-carb beer


----------



## imdaman1 (Aug 27, 2004)

16 egg whites with salsa


----------



## tee (Aug 27, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> 16 egg whites with salsa



That sounds worse than that turkey lasagne I ate awhile back! 

Eating cottage cheese


----------



## tee (Sep 14, 2004)

jello


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 29, 2004)

22 egg whites with tabasco sauce


----------



## NorthQ (Sep 29, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> 22 egg whites with tabasco sauce


Wont your colesterol go skyhigh from all that eggs?


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 29, 2004)

No - the cholesterol is in the yolk.


----------



## NorthQ (Sep 29, 2004)

imdaman1 said:
			
		

> No - the cholesterol is in the yolk.


Ok, so its a real protein boost withouth any sideeffects then. Besides a bad stomache from the tabasco


----------



## imdaman1 (Sep 29, 2004)

Right - but I don't get any stomach aches.  I normally use salsa but I'm all out right now.


----------



## NorthQ (Sep 29, 2004)

Hmm, need to be tried one day.

Eating bread with cheese and ham right now. Not exactly my favourite food. 
But for dinner Im having chicken and rice. :yesway:


----------



## tee (Sep 30, 2004)

pizza MMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## war nerve (Sep 30, 2004)

just got done with some pussy, damn good I might add


----------



## tee (Oct 8, 2004)

3 bean burritos, 2 tacos, iced tea. I LOVE Taco Bell


----------



## DragonRider (Oct 8, 2004)

NorthQ said:
			
		

> Wont your colesterol go skyhigh from all that eggs?


No, high cholesterol is caused by the bodies inability to use all of the cholesterol that your liver produces naturally. Your body manufactures cholesterol because it is essential to produce sex hormones.
Dietary cholesterol has NO bearing on how much cholesterol your body produces.


----------



## tee (Oct 9, 2004)

Enchiladas & rice


----------



## tee (Oct 18, 2004)

bean burritos


----------



## tee (Oct 19, 2004)

pizza


----------



## TexasCreed (Oct 19, 2004)

Just had a vitamin c, and deciding where to go to lunch.


----------



## DragonRider (Oct 19, 2004)

texascreed said:
			
		

> Just had a vitamin c, and deciding where to go to lunch.


Vitamin C and B are water soluable. It's a waste of time to take them without a meal.


----------



## DragonRider (Oct 19, 2004)

Snatch!


No one else said it so I had to.


----------



## tee (Oct 20, 2004)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Snatch!
> 
> 
> No one else said it so I had to.



Lucky man!


----------

